# Is the ban coming soon?



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 15, 2004)

I was just at GNC with my chick tonight to pick up a bottle of Methyl-D so she can start taking a very small dose, and the guy said as of March 31 GNC will no longer have any pro-hormone or related items. He said that is country wide. Does this mean the ban is on its way sooner then we think? I am seriously thinking about getting 10 or more bottles of Methyl-D if so. Does anyone know anything as far as dates are concerned. Our freedom to take this stuff is on its way out. What to do?


----------



## topolo (Mar 15, 2004)

is your chick hot?


----------



## plouffe (Mar 15, 2004)

21 days till ephedrine is gone.


----------



## jmr1979 (Mar 16, 2004)

why would you buy it at gnc??


----------



## andyo (Mar 16, 2004)

As far as Andro, it may be by fall. Ephedra is out April 12


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

...and do you know what you're doing having your girlfriend use that particular ph?  it has androgenic properties that i hope she's aware of. (even at a small dose)


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2004)

actually the Methyl-D is quite low in regards to androgenic side effects, but she should probably only use around .25-.50mg's per day (depending on her size).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> is your chick hot?


LOL...Why do you always ask this question?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> actually the Methyl-D is quite low in regards to androgenic side effects, but she should probably only use around .25-.50mg's per day (depending on her size).



really?  k - i'm obviously still learning.  every time i'd read up i kept hearing/reading over and over that 19nor was by far the safest for a woman and the risk of sides went up a lot with the others.

are there others that are very low in androgenic sides i should read up on?

(still have no clue if i'm going to get anything but i have been thinking about transdermal 19nor.  i'll probably get it soon b/c i doubt it'll be around long and then i'll stash it away for about 6 months)

thanks prince!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2004)

just read a little article in the May MD on it, they did some testing (very unscientific) they just had a few people use it and post results. one was a female, she was quite happy with the results she got using only .25mg's per day, and side effects were minimal for her.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I may buy some of this....for future purposes incase I decide to give it a try later on.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 16, 2004)

Asa far as GNC dropping Methyl-D I've heard many people say that GNC typically pulls products from their shelves long before a ban is instituted. Like Andyo said, it probably won't be banned until the fall.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

hmmm.....sounds like she took it orally?  did they mention her bodyweight?  i'm gonna have to check this out too.

thanks again.  oh - any idea which companies have a good rep for oral phs?  (i know where i'd get the transdermal 19nor but never looked into Methyl-D)


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2004)

There is only two place right now that has M-dien. Designer supps and KILO. I think Gaspari carries KILO's stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2004)

I wonder if his chick's name is Mousie.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> I wonder if his chick's name is Mousie.



  you may be right!  seems like a few people are asking questions b/c of the MD article.  i have to check it out myself now.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> I wonder if his chick's name is Mousie.


Guess what?? I checked and it is!!! 
Word of advice ........................... It's generally not a good thing to try and hide stuff or pose as someone else. It only draws flames from other people. If you didn't like our advice, I'm sorry. We are being honest and we don't sugar coat anything. Obviously you are going to do it. So keep a log here and let other people learn from it. And next time, be honest.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

So wait...  Trojanman IS Mousie?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2004)

Probably her bf.


----------



## mousie (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, I'm TrojanMan's chick!


----------



## mousie (Mar 16, 2004)

GNC is pulling Methyl-D off of their shelves on March 31 - so go get some!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2004)

GNC is way too high. You can get it for $30


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 16, 2004)

Mousie is my chick. She is going to be taking .5mg of Methyl-D per day. I am on my second day of my 3mg per day 8 week cycle. Gaspari's Methyl-D is Methyldienolone just as kilosports is selling. Its the same thing. Gaspari has a deal $136 with shipping for two bottles. I am gonna start stocking up after this cycle assuming I get the results I am looking for. I am going to put a post in tomorrow. I am going to add to it every 3 days giving what gains I am making in weight. I will only post strength gains that are worth talking about. I did a body composition before I started my current cycle and I took measurements as well. I will post the before and after at the end of the cycle. I will probably be posting my diet as well. My chick will probably keep you all updated on her gains as well. Lets hope the gains are not all in the clitty...lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 16, 2004)

I wanted it right away so I got my first bottle from GNC. It was $77 after the 20% off. Kind of a rip off but I was willing to shell out the extra loot to have it now.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2004)

An 8 week cycle of M-dien?? I hope you already have an extra liver for transplant when you get through!
2 weeks is optimal for a methyl substance.


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 16, 2004)

gnc doesnt carry m-dien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
edit: mousie


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 16, 2004)

dg806 the bottle methyldienolone says you can take it for 4 weeks. It says longer cycles will just increase the risk of your body shutting down its natural production of test. Thomas101 GNC does have Methylienolone by Gaspari because I bought a bottle from there. The only GNC that doesn't carry it right now is a corporate store.  The franchised stores can carry pretty much anything they want. But GNC is making even their franchised stores drop all PH's as of March 31st.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2004)

why the hell do you guys buy your supps at GNC? 

www.bulknutrition.com

www.milleniumfitness.com


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> why the hell do you guys buy your supps at GNC?
> 
> www.bulknutrition.com
> ...



i tell this to every person that mentions GNC but somehow it doesn't seem to get through to them that bulk nutrition is way cheaper.

I think GNC brain washes people or something.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> dg806 the bottle methyldienolone says you can take it for 4 weeks. It says longer cycles will just increase the risk of your body shutting down its natural production of test.


M-dien is as potent or maybe more so than M1T and M1T shuts you down totally in 3 days!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Mousie is my chick. She is going to be taking .5mg of Methyl-D per day... I did a body composition before I started my current cycle and I took measurements as well....



I'm wondering why mousie can't find a way to get her body fat tested if you just got yours?  I know women on another board were asking her for that sort of info to try to help her out and she said she couldn't get it done anywhere.  

Do you have your post cycle planned out?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> M-dien is as potent or maybe more so than M1T and M1T shuts you down totally in 3 days!




What do you mean it shuts you down?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2004)

Natty test


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

natty test = your natural testosterone production (just in case  )


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> natty test = your natural testosterone production (just in case  )


----------



## mousie (Mar 17, 2004)

We didn't do hydrostatic weighing or Bodpod.  We just went to a GNC and stood on one of those body fat monitoring scales.  We used to have a Powerhouse by us that had the Bodpod, but then they sold the company.  Now it has relocated and renamed, but this new pr*ck of a company only allows their members to use the Bodpod.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2004)

That is no good anyway. The best way is skin folds. You can by a set of calipers from Prince off this site!


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 17, 2004)

gnc sells m-dien? wow..and i work for gnc...ima have to use my employee discount on this one


----------



## mousie (Mar 18, 2004)

I wouldn't mind using calipers if I had some training with them!  The personal trainers at my gym use calipers, but everyone does it differently - some people get at more/less points, and some people pinch hard or not hard enough.  I rather just spend my money and use a Bodpod.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2004)

the scales at gnc are probably not super acurate by any means, but its all we had availible. To be hones I did that and about two months ago I had a skin fold test at the gym and they are very close. I don't really care for the skin fold test because it varies depending on how aggressive the person is doing the test. I am going to be posting my first log on my results for week one this weekend. I don't think a daily post is worth it as the body is not going to change much over night no matter what your taking. At the end of my cycle I will do the fat scale thing and possibly another skin fold. according to the bottle of methyl-d they recommend a 4 week cycle. I read that a longer cycle just means your more likely to have the shrunken nutz and natural test shutdown. Thats what they make PCT for right.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2004)

I am not really interested in weight I gain from this, or bodyfat. I just care what I look like naked cause that is what counts right? I have pics from before, and I will take some midway and at the end. If I am satisfied with the pics I will post them. nobody is ever satisfied but if the pics show some real improvement I will share them


----------



## mousie (Mar 19, 2004)

Too bad babe, I already posted them for ya!


----------

